# colnago clx?



## jjgazquez (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a colnago clx. Even it's manufactured in Taiwan, how does it rides and perform on the road? Is it a real colnago? If my inner leg measures 83 cm, which will be the right size? Thanks for the answers (and sorry for my english, as I'm writting from spain)


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I test rode one. Nice frame. The front end seemed a little "squirrely" for me, perhaps because it was so light. Maybe "over responsive" might be a better word. It went where I pionted my head. 

Size was a problem. I rode a 57 and it was too small (my inseam is about the same as yours). I jacked the saddle up all the way to the minimum insertion mark and it was not high enough. The saddle was also moved way back past the index marks on the saddle rails (tt too short). Price was another matter. They wanted $4100 and it had Ultegra with a low end FSA compact crank, Mavic Aksium wheels.

The frame was gorgeous. I don't think the made in Taiwan means anything. 

If it would have fit and had better components I would have gone with it..they since marked it down to $3700 and someone bought it..

I would not buy one unless you have a chance to ride it..I did not care for the sloping tt...


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Some links to start with

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=86400

http://www.ileach.co.uk/post/2005/colnago/clx/index.html

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/forum/forummessages/mps/UTN/110863/dt/4/URN/7/srchdte/0/cp/1/v/1/sp/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8sLqCjhBzk

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2006/features/antipasto

Good luck!


----------



## jjgazquez (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks a lot for the different info pages. I'll read all the info I can get from the web, magazines... Eventhoug, I thing it's still a real colnago (Mr Ernesto Colnago wouldn't set the colnago logo on any frame from Taiwan), as they have a huge reputation.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Which Italian builders apart from Colnago actually do make carbon frames in Italy ? My wife was looking at getting another Colnago and we considered the CLX. It may be made in Taiwan but the finish of the one I was looking at in the LBS was much nicer than any Giant frame I have ever seen. The far east built Pinarello's also have a superb finish on them as do the Wiliers.
If it rides well I dont think you need worry about where it was born. It was conceived in Italy after all


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

The bike was designed and engineered in Italy, the molds were made there, and the production line is staffed with workers that Sig. Colnago hand-chose and is overseen by two Italian Colnago employees.

The bike rides like a Colnago, I'm very impressed with mine. It's not a C50 or Extreme Power, but then again, won't set you back nearly as much...


----------



## jjgazquez (Dec 10, 2007)

What about the frame size if my inner leg is 83 cm and I'm 1'74 cm tall? What did you do to choose your "right size clx"? No one in Spain seems to know the right size as they tell me it should be a 50, a 52... What do you recomend me?


----------



## katematt (Nov 8, 2007)

JJ, I ride a 57cm square c-c both top tube and seat tube. The conversion for sloping sizing came out to be a 54 cm S in the CLX. I was able to get everything identical to me 57 square frame, including saddle to bar differential, seat to bar and seat height. Don't know my inseam but I am pretty balanced 181.6 cm's tall. The bike is great, haven't ridden it much due to the weather, but it is stiff, solid, and but not the lightest bike. The stiffness and response more than make up for the added weight however. Buena Suerte.


----------



## katematt (Nov 8, 2007)

JJ sorry just reread your post. Measure your existing bike, the important measurements are virtual TT and the head tube. The smaller the frame, the smaller the head tube, and therefore the lower the handlebars will be compared to your seat. I am not a big fan of putting a big rise on a stem, but in certain cases the TT length will determine whether you can go with a larger size. Measure you current head tube, and look at the 50 and the 52 and then go to TT, these bikes come stock so you'll have to buy and aftermarket stem to adjust.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

JJ - I have the same inseam and am about 1" taller. I ride a 52s.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

katematt said:


> JJ, I ride a 57cm square c-c both top tube and seat tube. The conversion for sloping sizing came out to be a 54 cm S in the CLX. I was able to get everything identical to me 57 square frame, including saddle to bar differential, seat to bar and seat height. Don't know my inseam but I am pretty balanced 181.6 cm's tall. The bike is great, haven't ridden it much due to the weather, but it is stiff, solid, and but not the lightest bike. The stiffness and response more than make up for the added weight however. Buena Suerte.


I'm on a 54 sloping size as well. I was previously on an XL/57cm Look frame with a 57.5cm top tube.

Not the world's lightest frame, but it rides like a true Colnago at a fraction of the cost. I think that the Landbouwkrediet team is riding the CLX this year:
https://www.landbouwkrediet-tonissteiner.be/

Here's a picture too:


----------



## Opal727 (Mar 4, 2008)

jjgazquez said:


> What about the frame size if my inner leg is 83 cm and I'm 1'74 cm tall? What did you do to choose your "right size clx"? No one in Spain seems to know the right size as they tell me it should be a 50, a 52... What do you recomend me?


I am 182 cm, inner leg is 83. My CLX 52 S fits me pretty good. 
Don't choose 54. Really.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> I'm on a 54 sloping size as well. I was previously on an XL/57cm Look frame with a 57.5cm top tube.
> 
> Not the world's lightest frame, but it rides like a true Colnago at a fraction of the cost. I think that the Landbouwkrediet team is riding the CLX this year:
> https://www.landbouwkrediet-tonissteiner.be/
> ...



It was ridden in the Paris-Roubaix.........:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

MERAKMAN said:


> It was ridden in the Paris-Roubaix.........:thumbsup:


Yes it was! That was pretty rad, to see those bikes in action there...


----------

